# Mounting Accessories on my P90



## Wagney (Apr 15, 2011)

I want to mount a light on my P90 but I don't like the lights/lasers that mount to the trigger guards. I was wondering if there was some inexpensive way to get a light on there that I can take off so my gun will still fit in its holster. Any Idears?


----------

